# Rototiller shut down



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

my tiller shuts down after 5-10 minutes of running, what would cause this to happen? let it cool and it starts back up.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If it sat over the winter the carburetor could be gummed up from varnish. If that is the problem sometimes it will run until the fuel bowl is empty and once it shuts off it slowly refills and you are able to start and run it for again for a short time. Take the carb apart and clean it well with carb cleaner. Get a gasket kit or better get a rebuild kit before you take it apart. Most small engine repair shops have these or you can easily find them on the internet.

Rege


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I had the tiller running in Late May and it ran fine. It seems like it is heating up and shutting down is that possible? if so why does it over heat.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

econdave said:


> my tiller shuts down after 5-10 minutes of running, what would cause this to happen? let it cool and it starts back up.


Could be any number of things. check the easy stuff first.

Start it up and remove the gas cap while it sits. if it continues to run, clean the vent holes or replace the gas cap

Replace the spark plug

does it have a low oil sensor, check your oil level

if there is a primer bulb, make sure it's not ripped or collapsed


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I have an old Sears with 8HP B&S that started doing this. I found that a good tuneup helped- for a while. It seemed like I was getting 10 hours to a set of points and condensor. I changed it over to an electronic ignition several years ago and not one shut off yet. 

I know exactly what you mean. I would start the garden in the spring and get one row, maybe two and it would quit. I would pull and pull and finally go in the house for a few minutes. Come back out later and it would crank on the first pull. Might run half a row and quit, or I might get finished. Someone who had a parttime lawn mower shop laughing: I know) told me that sometimes when older engines get hot, the valve stems would expand just enough to prevent the compression from building and suggested taking a few thousandths off the stem. I tried that and the result was that the late compression would kick in to early. That made the starter hard to pull and most of the time the engine would kick back on me. When it cranked it would run fine, for a few minutes.

The electronic ignition was the best $50 I have spent on a piece of equipment. PS That $50 was ten years ago.


----------

